# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  mini usb για κινητα

## billtech

παιδια καλο απογευμα,
ξερετε επου μοπρω να βρω mini usb για κινητο σαν αυτο στη φωτογραφια?
ειτε απο ελλαδα ειτε απο εξωτερικο?
σας ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## billtech

κανεις ρε παιδια?
το βρηκα στη mouser αλλα τα μεταφορικα της σκοτωνουν ρε αδερφε μου.

----------


## Radiometer

από  ebay είδες ?
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=min...+usb&_osacat=0

----------


## billtech

κοιτα που η λεξη pcb ηταν το κλειδι.
σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου Γιαννη.
ειχα κοιταξει φιλε μου αλλα χωρις την λεξη pcb και φανταζεσε τι μου εβγαζε.

----------


## leosedf

Χμμμμ πρέπει να έχω τέτοιους συνδετήρες ακόμα και με 11pin. Θα ψάξω λίγο και θα σου πώ.
Στο www.darlas.gr και www.rs-online.com κοιταξες?

----------


## billtech

φιλε μου κωστα με 5 πιν το θελω. ειναι για το κινητο μου που χαλασε.
και τις δυο κοιταξα αλλα δεν καταφερα να βρω κατι.
δεν τις εχω χρησιμοποιησει ξανα και ισως να μην ξερω πως να ψαξω.

----------


## leosedf

Motorola είναι?

----------


## billtech

οχι.κινεζικο.
και δες τι βρηκε να χαλασει.
ειναι αυτο που στη ελλαδα πουλιετε 180ευρω.ενω εγω το ειχα παρει 85ευρω απο την ιδια την εταιρια.
χαλασε το αρσενικο και οταν το εβγαζα απο το κινητο εβγαλε μαζι και το μαυτο πλαστικο του θυλικου.

----------


## leosedf

Εχεις τσεκάρει την πλακέτα μήπως ξήλωσε τα pads εκεί?

----------


## billtech

ναι.ολα καλα.μονο το πλαστικακι εχει χαλασει...
αυτο που ειναι μεσα στο βυσμα.που εχει πανω τις ακιδουλες.

----------


## tasosmos

και η rs εχει αλλα ως συνηθως ειναι... ολιγον τι τσιμπημενο.
http://gr.rsdelivers.com/catalogue/s...usb&Family=616

----------


## billtech

αυτη η RS τι κανει με τα μεταφορικα της?
δεν με πειραζει αν παρω 4-5 ας πουμε σε λογικη τιμη.
αν και εμενα ενα μου χρειαζετε.

----------


## KOKAR

έχω εγώ αλλά λόγο δουλειάς δεν προλαβαίνω να πάω σε ταχυδρομείο !
αν έχεις κανένα γνωστό και περάσει αργά το απόγευμα από το σπίτι μου
να το πάρει και να στο στείλει.

υ.γ
δωράκι για τις γιορτές είναι....

----------


## billtech

δυστιχως φιλε μου δεν εχω κανεναν.
σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως.

----------


## billtech

παιδια τελικα δεν πηρα ακομα μινι usb γτ δεν βρισκω.
το κακο ειναι οτι εψαχνα με 5-pin ενω εγω θελω με 10-pin.
σημερα ανοιξα παλι το κινητο γτ κατι δεν μου αρεσε με τα 5-pin και βεβαιωθηκα οτι ειναι 10pin.
και δεν βρισκω ουτε στο ebay ουτε πουθενα ευκολα.
μηπως εχετε καμια λυση εσεις?απο αλλο μαγαζι που δεν ξερω?

----------


## xifis

www.dealextreme.com

εχουν διαφορα ανταλλακτικα αλλα δεν ειναι εξειδικευμενο σαιτ,περισοτερο γκατζετακια πουλαει.κ κινητα.. :Rolleyes: 

φρι γουορλντγουαιντ σιπινγκ.  :Lol:

----------


## billtech

κανεις ρε παιδια?

----------


## leosedf

Μάρκα και μοντέλο συσκευής πές.

----------


## billtech

Quad Band + Dual SIM Unlocked Cell Phone (Executive Ed.)
[CVSED-A3801


αυτο ειναι.το ειχα φερει κατευθειαν απο την κινα εγω.εδω το εισαγουν και το ονομαζουν jaga. αλλα αμα δεν το εχεις παρει απο εδω δεν στο φτιαχνουν.

----------

